# Blob --- Auslesen ?



## Sebigf (30. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gerade eine Datenbank eines Freundes vor mir. Ich dachte es wird eine einfache Angelegenheit, aber leider habe keine Ahnung, wie ich das Problem lösen kann.

Der gesamte Text wurde als BLOB gespeichert... Aber wie komme ich an diesen Inhalt heran ? Ich brauche den Text.... 

Danke


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juni 2006)

Wo genau ist das Problem?


----------



## Sebigf (30. Juni 2006)

Naja, wenn ich mit phpmyAdmin die Tabelle öffne, kann ich die Einträge nicht editieren. Es steht lediglich "Durchsuchen" neben dem BLOB-Feld.

Ich habe mal einen Screener angehangen:


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juni 2006)

Die Daten eines BLOB-Typs werden binär gespeichert und sind eher für Nicht-Textformate gedacht. Daher musst du schon wissen, was genau dort gespeichert ist, damit du es richtig verarbeiten kannst.


----------



## Sebigf (30. Juni 2006)

Es handelt sich dabei um reinen Text, welcher wohl in einem BLOB abgelegt wurde.
Also ich hätte diesen Inhalt in "longtext" gespeichert. Es ist einfach Inhalt aus einem <textarea>.

Es handelt sich bei der Datenbank um eine eines alten CMS, welches wir nun versuchen zu konvertieren...

Hilft dir das weiter ?


----------



## Gumbo (30. Juni 2006)

Wenn es Klartext ist, dann kannst du es wie jeden anderen Zeichenkettentyp verarbeiten.


----------

